# White Stuff Or Scrape Around Lips



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

temp is 82.2, I do 30 percent water change every Sunday, ph is around 7.5 , nh-0, no-0.3, just noticed it the other day. I added some salt tonight and wait and see if it clears up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks like he just scraped it on some decor. It will clear even without the salt. No biggie. Would love to see a full body pic of your beauty though


----------



## 02stampede (Jul 20, 2010)

Yup, lips get injured often it seems in my experience. The good thing is that they heal fast.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Yes he looks better today , thanks for the replies


----------

